# Hauppauge WinTv Primio



## §Alptraum§ (22. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
  ich hab momentan ein echt gewaltiges Problem mit der Hauppauge WinTv Primio.

 Wenn ich die neuen Treiber von Hauppauge installiere und WinTV starte erscheint normalerweise für kurze Zeit ein astreines Bild, jedoch verschwindet dieses nach einer Weile und ich sehe nur noch ein verrieseltes Bild. Der Ton bleibt nachwievor erhalten.

  Als Grafikkarte habe ich eine mit dem RIVA TNT2 M64 Chip 32 MB AGP

  Also vorher lief immer alles gut.


  Die Treiber für die Grafikkarte stammen von nvidia und entsprechen der Treiberversion
  4.5.2.3

  wisst ihr an was das liegen könnnt? das fußballspiel wollte ich eigendlich in ARD doch noch gucken


----------



## §Alptraum§ (22. August 2005)

Also ich hab jetzt sogar den neuesten Detonatortreiber installiert, welcher noch für die Riva TNT 2 M64 Karte unterstützt wird.

 Dieser funktioniert soweitens wie immer super, nur verstehe ich es einfach nicht, weshalb die TV-Karte nur noch ein verrieseltes Bild darstellt. 
 Der Ton ist nachwievor vorhanden.

 Wenn ich ein klares Bild bekomme, dann für 5 Minuten und dann ist Schluss....es erscheint wieder ein verrieseltes Bild.


----------

